# Found a yorkie today -UPDATE post 82- owners still not found



## bellaratamaltese

Went to go pick up my kids from school and there was a little yorkie (or silky, I can't tell which) running around by my car. Marina, being Marina, went to go pick him up and he's obviously very used to people. Kids were kicking him and he has no concept of street safety so we brought him home with us. Just what I need - another dog here!

He looks younger, is matted up but toe nails are short. 








Here is a pic of him. I put up signs by my school and put ads on Craigslist and Fidofinder - am hoping someone claims him soon!

He is NOT NEUTERED. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:I have him in an enclosed pen in my dog room (jumped right out of an xpen) I have 9 week old unvaccinated puppies here and it makes me nervous, so I can't have him 'walking' anywhere that they will be so he is not and will not be 'introduced' to my other dogs. LUCKILY he's fairly quiet. I took him to the vet and had them scan him for a chip - he's not chipped and he wasn't wearing a collar. more with the :smilie_tischkante:

I really hope his owners call soon! And you can bet i will mention having him neutered. I can't tell what breed he is because he's not a good representation of either a yorkie or a silky. I'm just glad none of my girls are in heat right now!


----------



## Maltbabe

OMG! poor baby ! he must miss his family and I understand what you are saying about the pups and no vaccines. I went through this already a few weeks back. My babies were born July 14.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Awww Stacy, how sweet of you to bring him home with you...I'm glad he's out of the streets and safe at home with you. I can imagine it's a little hectic having him around right now, with the new puppies and all. I hope his owners come claim him soon. 

He sure is cute!


----------



## myfairlacy

aw hope you find his owners soon. He looks like a yorkie to me...just poorly bred. A silky would have a more wedge-shaped muzzle


----------



## Starsmom

It's understandable your concern for your own babies. Since he's not neutered it begs the question "has he been vaccinated?"

What a real softy you are - but so kind to bring him home. Another thing you could do is call the vet's in your area and see if someone has posted a "lost dog" notice with them, and your local animal control.

I cannot tell the difference between a Silky and a Yorkie - what is the difference?


----------



## sateria

Silkies are WAY BIGGER and have more "terrier" than "toy" features...

I hope his family finds him soon!


----------



## Snowbody

bellaratamaltese said:


> Went to go pick up my kids from school and there was a little yorkie (or silky, I can't tell which) running around by my car. Marina, being Marina, went to go pick him up and he's obviously very used to people. *Kids were kicking him* and he has no concept of street safety so we brought him home with us. Just what I need - another dog here!
> 
> OMG Stacy. Kids were kicking him. What kind of kids were those? It's unthinkable to me. Thank goodness you got him. I know it's not the best situation for you but hopefully very soon he'll be found. You probably saved his life.
> 
> Stacy - where is the school located? What town?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

sateria said:


> Silkies are WAY BIGGER and have more "terrier" than "toy" features...
> 
> I hope his family finds him soon!


I know what well-bred silkies look like, this just doesn't seem to be a well-bred dog of either breed, so it's hard to really tell. He's a bigger boy. He's got a bad underbite and is a mess matting wise.



























Here are some more pics of him.

I will contact a yorkie rescue and see if they can take him. He definitely needs a bath though!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I think contacting a Yorkie rescue before bringing him to your local shelter is a great idea. Often times, newspapers will let you put ads in them if the animal is lost.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh, looking at those pictures. :smcry: Being that he isn't neutered and not really cared for, are there BYB's or puppy mills in the area? Just thinkin'.


----------



## Starsmom

He's matted? Stacy, is that your grooming table you have him on?? 

You may want to put a "found" announcement with his pic on Petfinders too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Starsmom said:


> He's matted? Stacy, is that your grooming table you have him on??


Yes, LOL. I tried to brush him but OMG. He's matted right to the skin. He's going to need to be shaved but I don't really want to do it. I'm hoping his owners contact me!


----------



## Starsmom

OOPS! double post!


----------



## dwerten

flyers at local vets and groomers as well will help and I always see them at starbucks too

facebook helped find two yorkies from yt as well 

also you can send an announcement around by phone as someone sent one to our phones this week for their missing cat. it was pretty wild as it went to my voicemail so you may want to call your local phone company as they do a recording and send it to all phone numbers in surrounding areas.

ETA 

here is a good link to help 

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yo...24-tips-reuniting-found-dog-their-owners.html


----------



## Starsmom

Forgive me, I don't know all the communities in CA - but here's what I picked off of Petfinder Lost Classifieds.. If any of these areas are close to you try the names of these pups and see if he responds. I only chose the ones where the ears were sticking up.

- Less 








Email to a friend 
ID: 291449
*Dolce*

posted — 09-14-2010
Silky Terrier
Young, Male
Our 2 year old, about 7 lbs., Male silky terrier got out on monday/09/13/2010 at around 9am. We are very very close to the Imperial HWY so we are almost positive of the idea that somebody stopped and picked him up since there was no sign of an accident. We just moved into the neighborhood and unfortunately he was not wearing his collar. Please contact Jonothan at 714.699.6536. He was at the Biola Ave, near Biola University in La Mirada, CA.** 
Owner: 

La Mirada, CA
323-244-8458








Email to a friend 
ID: 234647
*Coco*

posted — 05-19-2010
Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
Adult, Male
Yorkshire Terrier Lost dog Black and tan color named Coco small last seen 17th and Mesa, San Pedro,ca Sunday May 16th. Please call 310-756-7212







Owner: 

san pedro, CA
310-756-7212








Email to a friend 
ID: 255594
*Yorkie*

posted — 07-04-2010
Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
Adult, Male
Lost male 3 1/2yr old Yorkie (Yorkie) possibly wearing a brown collar. Both black-brown with Tan coats, rear hair is not silky. Last seen on 6/30 at 9pm, possibly gotten out on 7/1 around 3am. Please help me find my dog, he is very precious to our family, Ive had him since he was a puppy and now is 4 yrs. old. If you seen them or have them please contact me, I promise no questions asked and reward will be a guaranteed. Please see pics below. Contact # 909-559-4703. Please help me find him. 
Owner: 

Fontana, CA
909-559-4703








Email to a friend 
ID: 264435
*KODA*

posted — 07-20-2010
Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
Young, Male
KODA HAS BLACK/GREY/BROWN/WHITE HAIR, BROWN EYES. MISSING SINCE 7/19/10. 
Owner: 

CORONA, CA
714-928-9518








Email to a friend 
ID: 262154
*Benjamin*

posted — 07-16-2010
Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
Adult, Male
Lost my male yorkie on April 28, 2010. last seen in front of my home on walnut ave in North Long Beach. Was wearing a blue collar at time of disappearance. :Have done everything i can think of to find him. He is very missed. 
Owner: 

Long Beach, CA
562-470-6356


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Oh dear...God bless you. YOu are so sweet for doing that. he looks like a silky terrier to me. Hope you find his owners soon.



bellaratamaltese said:


> Went to go pick up my kids from school and there was a little yorkie (or silky, I can't tell which) running around by my car. Marina, being Marina, went to go pick him up and he's obviously very used to people. Kids were kicking him and he has no concept of street safety so we brought him home with us. Just what I need - another dog here!
> 
> He looks younger, is matted up but toe nails are short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of him. I put up signs by my school and put ads on Craigslist and Fidofinder - am hoping someone claims him soon!
> 
> He is NOT NEUTERED. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:I have him in an enclosed pen in my dog room (jumped right out of an xpen) I have 9 week old unvaccinated puppies here and it makes me nervous, so I can't have him 'walking' anywhere that they will be so he is not and will not be 'introduced' to my other dogs. LUCKILY he's fairly quiet. I took him to the vet and had them scan him for a chip - he's not chipped and he wasn't wearing a collar. more with the :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I really hope his owners call soon! And you can bet i will mention having him neutered. I can't tell what breed he is because he's not a good representation of either a yorkie or a silky. I'm just glad none of my girls are in heat right now!


----------



## michellerobison

Kids were kicking at him,gee when I was a kid,we'd never do that,we'd be fighting over who would get to hold him. What's wrong w/ kids today...makes me want to kick them!!

He looks like a real sweet heart,bet he's scared ,but he'll learn he's in a safe place and maybe want to stay???? I know what you mean about young unvaccinated pups,I'd be a bit worried too about spread of disease...

Maybe he got loose from an elderly person who couldn't keep up the grooming....

He's got a good home now.Advertise all you can,but in Ohio ,if 3 days pass ,after adverts have been placed and avenues to find a home have been tried,he's yours.
Poor little guy ,maybe some Coybow Magic might help the matts..

He's lucky you saw him.

Hopefully it wil be a happy ending for all.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Awe, poor little guy, I bet he's so frightened. What the heck is the matter with kids?! Kicking him? How awful, I can't imagine how he felt. Yep, he needs shaved, how sad. Hope there is a happy ending, too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

michellerobison said:


> Kids were kicking at him,gee when I was a kid,we'd never do that,we'd be fighting over who would get to hold him. What's wrong w/ kids today...makes me want to kick them!!
> 
> He looks like a real sweet heart,bet he's scared ,but he'll learn he's in a safe place and maybe want to stay???? I know what you mean about young unvaccinated pups,I'd be a bit worried too about spread of disease...
> 
> Maybe he got loose from an elderly person who couldn't keep up the grooming....
> 
> He's got a good home now.Advertise all you can,but in Ohio ,if 3 days pass ,after adverts have been placed and avenues to find a home have been tried,he's yours.
> Poor little guy ,maybe some Coybow Magic might help the matts..
> 
> He's lucky you saw him.
> 
> Hopefully it wil be a happy ending for all.


But I don't want him!!!!

That's all i need to keep - an unaltered male yorkie or silky, LOL. 

Will definitely bring out the big guns for the dematting process. He is a bit submissive but very friendly. he didn't try to run away from marina, in fact that is why he was getting kicked. He kept running up to all of the junior high school kids. 
hopefully someone will see the signs and CALL ME!!!! Otherwise, I'm going to see if I can get a rescue involved. He'd be easy to find a home - no major issues. Well, not yet!



suzimalteselover said:


> Awe, poor little guy, I bet he's so frightened. What the heck is the matter with kids?! Kicking him? How awful, I can't imagine how he felt. Yep, he needs shaved, how sad. Hope there is a happy ending, too!


I hope so too!!


----------



## Alexa

What a poor little Yorkie boy! That's so sad and terrible to hear kids were kicking at him! 
Luck for him that you and Marina came to pick him up and rescued him. On the other side I really can understand that you can't keep him, too!

I really keep my fingers crossed that his owners will get in contact with you. 

Please keep us updated!
Hugs to you and Marina! Good to know there are people like you! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles

Starsmom said:


> Forgive me, I don't know all the communities in CA - but here's what I picked off of Petfinder Lost Classifieds.. If any of these areas are close to you try the names of these pups and see if he responds. I only chose the ones where the ears were sticking up.
> 
> - Less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email to a friend
> ID: 291449
> *Dolce*
> 
> posted — 09-14-2010
> Silky Terrier
> Young, Male
> Our 2 year old, about 7 lbs., Male silky terrier got out on monday/09/13/2010 at around 9am. We are very very close to the Imperial HWY so we are almost positive of the idea that somebody stopped and picked him up since there was no sign of an accident. We just moved into the neighborhood and unfortunately he was not wearing his collar. Please contact Jonothan at 714.699.6536. He was at the Biola Ave, near Biola University in La Mirada, CA.**
> Owner:
> 
> La Mirada, CA
> 323-244-8458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email to a friend
> ID: 234647
> *Coco*
> 
> posted — 05-19-2010
> Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
> Adult, Male
> Yorkshire Terrier Lost dog Black and tan color named Coco small last seen 17th and Mesa, San Pedro,ca Sunday May 16th. Please call 310-756-7212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owner:
> 
> san pedro, CA
> 310-756-7212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email to a friend
> ID: 255594
> *Yorkie*
> 
> posted — 07-04-2010
> Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
> Adult, Male
> Lost male 3 1/2yr old Yorkie (Yorkie) possibly wearing a brown collar. Both black-brown with Tan coats, rear hair is not silky. Last seen on 6/30 at 9pm, possibly gotten out on 7/1 around 3am. Please help me find my dog, he is very precious to our family, Ive had him since he was a puppy and now is 4 yrs. old. If you seen them or have them please contact me, I promise no questions asked and reward will be a guaranteed. Please see pics below. Contact # 909-559-4703. Please help me find him.
> Owner:
> 
> Fontana, CA
> 909-559-4703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email to a friend
> ID: 264435
> *KODA*
> 
> posted — 07-20-2010
> Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
> Young, Male
> KODA HAS BLACK/GREY/BROWN/WHITE HAIR, BROWN EYES. MISSING SINCE 7/19/10.
> Owner:
> 
> CORONA, CA
> 714-928-9518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email to a friend
> ID: 262154
> *Benjamin*
> 
> posted — 07-16-2010
> Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie
> Adult, Male
> Lost my male yorkie on April 28, 2010. last seen in front of my home on walnut ave in North Long Beach. Was wearing a blue collar at time of disappearance. :Have done everything i can think of to find him. He is very missed.
> Owner:
> 
> Long Beach, CA
> 562-470-6356


 
*Marsha,*

*YOU are AMAZING! You are so kind to take the time to post this information. *

*((((Hugs))))*

*Allie*


----------



## mom2bijou

I can't believe kids were kicking him! Why are people so cruel? He must have been so scared. I know he is causing you stress in the house with the pups but I"m glad he is in a safe place right now. Hopefully someone will respond to the ads. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## mary-anderson

It's very kind of you to take him in until you can find him a home. As for those kids kicking him, I would love to give them a good swift kick in their butts. Hopefully you can locate the owners soon or find someone to take him in.


----------



## donnad

I hope his owners contact you soon...i am so gald that you took him home. I cannot understand what goes through a child's mind to think it is ok to kick a poor helpless animal. I would have brought him home as well.


----------



## Aarianne

Have you tried contacting your local animal shelter? We get stray dogs a fair bit since we live at the end of a dead-end road in the country with nature trails all around. We were told by our local vet that it's best to call the animal shelter first (the one where animal control for your area takes any dogs they pick up) to see if anyone has called about the stray dog and to call them back every morning. That's the first place most people think to check when their dog goes missing. And we were also told to call all of the nearby veterinarians as well. 

Usually we make contact with the owner and the dog goes home within several hours that way. I think once we made a connection through a local vet and all other times the animal shelter hooked us up with the owner.


----------



## Starsmom

Stacy, here's a lost ad for a yourkie from Carigslist - I think it's in your area? Lost Yorkshire Terrier It states he has one pointy ear, and one that kind of flops...maybe??? This one's been missing since January! If it's him, that would explain all the matting. Poor baby is just lost.


----------



## mss

In Sacramento within the last couple of years, Yorkies were being stolen a lot. Out of people's cars, even! So it wouldn't hurt to place "found" ads on craigslist in seemingly distant locations.


----------



## edelweiss

Oh I hope/pray rayer:rayer: this story has a happy ending!
Someone please PM me & let me know if it does---I am leaving tomorrow & will be off-line for 6 days!


----------



## Starsmom

mss said:


> In Sacramento within the last couple of years, Yorkies were being stolen a lot. Out of people's cars, even! So it wouldn't hurt to place "found" ads on craigslist in seemingly distant locations.


 
Done! It's here already... :thumbsup:

FOUND silky/yorkie male


----------



## Chalex

Snowbody said:


> bellaratamaltese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to go pick up my kids from school and there was a little yorkie (or silky, I can't tell which) running around by my car. Marina, being Marina, went to go pick him up and he's obviously very used to people. *Kids were kicking him* and he has no concept of street safety so we brought him home with us. Just what I need - another dog here!
> 
> OMG Stacy. Kids were kicking him. What kind of kids were those? It's unthinkable to me. Thank goodness you got him. I know it's not the best situation for you but hopefully very soon he'll be found. You probably saved his life.
> 
> Stacy - where is the school located? What town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time with that too! Kids usually love little dogs!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Snowbody

Any luck Stacy?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

edelweiss said:


> Oh I hope/pray rayer:rayer: this story has a happy ending!
> Someone please PM me & let me know if it does---I am leaving tomorrow & will be off-line for 6 days!


I will let you know!!



Starsmom said:


> Done! It's here already... :thumbsup:
> 
> FOUND silky/yorkie male


Thanks Marsha! Yes that was one of the FIRST things I did!



Chalex said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time with that too! Kids usually love little dogs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, these were junior high school boys who can act obnoxious. the dog kept running up to them and they would kick at him.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck Stacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO unfortunately. He's still here. Animal control said I couldnt' surrender him to rescue until 2 weeks had gone by
Click to expand...


----------



## The A Team

Good luck Stacy...I hope the owners come forward soon. It's really nice of you to take him in, especially with all your pups around.


----------



## poochie2

Oh wow I am just reading this for the first time now. It was so kind of you to bring him into your home.
I hope his family comes forward soon. !


----------



## Sandcastles

I would not be able to sleep nor eat if my kidz were missing - I'd be out-of-my-mind.

Those kids (Kicking the fluff) are products of their environment - I have many friends that are school teachers - I am always perplexed at some of the stories I hear - the children’s behavior is ALMOST always directly related to their parents.

Some people should NOT have animals, let alone children.

Stacey, you are wonderful to take in this little fellow. I know that it must be difficult - I wish that I could help.

Allie


----------



## Starsmom

Here's an ad from Craigslist -the location is your community. If this OP is willing to let all their pets go b/c of relocation, he may of just turned them out. The thought of it...:angry:

Needs a good home. 2 yr old silky terrier & 1yr old maltese males


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Starsmom said:


> Here's an ad from Craigslist -the location is your community. If this OP is willing to let all their pets go b/c of relocation, he may of just turned them out. The thought of it...:angry:
> 
> Needs a good home. 2 yr old silky terrier & 1yr old maltese males


Oh thank you soo much for checking this! Honestly, that yorkie looks nicer than this one - cuter face. Plus it says the dogs are neutered - this yorkie is not neutered. :angry:

It's been over 24 hours - no word from his owners. I sure hope they call me!!! I don't think i can keep him here for two weeks. The hubby is not happy, LOL


----------



## dwerten

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh thank you soo much for checking this! Honestly, that yorkie looks nicer than this one - cuter face. Plus it says the dogs are neutered - this yorkie is not neutered. :angry:
> 
> It's been over 24 hours - no word from his owners. I sure hope they call me!!! I don't think i can keep him here for two weeks. The hubby is not happy, LOL


uh oh - maybe you can see if someone on YT is in your area who can keep him until the owner is found - you should post on there and see if they can help


----------



## Starsmom

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh thank you soo much for checking this! Honestly, that yorkie looks nicer than this one - cuter face. Plus it says *the dogs are neutered* - this yorkie is not neutered. :angry:
> 
> It's been over 24 hours - no word from his owners. I sure hope they call me!!! I don't think i can keep him here for two weeks. The hubby is not happy, LOL


Oops! Sorry I missed that - I was sooo focused on the picture. :blush: I went all through Craigs list where people place "lost" ads in amoung other pet ads all the way back to Sept 11 - then it wouldn't go back any further.

BTW Stacy have you groomed him yet?? LOL See if he responds to the name "Coco"


----------



## michellerobison

Any chance the local news might pick it up as a human interest story. Especially since he was found and teen age boys were kicking at him...still burns me up about that. 
Kids these days ,that's why I didn't get into teaching,subbing was enough for me....

My hubby wasn't happy about my two fosters at first,but now he loves them and they're ours. 
I know it's a totally different situation for you,but hopefully you know some friends or people you work with who'd love to have him?

I hope he finds a good home soon,doesn't sound like the owners are very responsible. I could be wrong who knows,maybe he got out of a car while the owners were moving or travelling? Could have been dognapped and turned loose, there was a story about a lady who's yorkie was stolen and it turned up two years later in a shelter,but it was traced w/ a micro chip,back to the owner...

You have a big heart taking him in.


----------



## missiek

Oh Stacy what a big heart you have and bless your husband for being patient with the little guy.

I cannot believe those boys were kicking him. I mean, where is the compassion? I cannot stand it when people think that its alright to hurt an animal. Heck I even get irrate when my kids are torturing bugs or hurting frogs (we have a lot on our 1 acre). 

I am praying his owner turns up!


----------



## dwerten

michellerobison said:


> Any chance the local news might pick it up as a human interest story. Especially since he was found and teen age boys were kicking at him...still burns me up about that.
> Kids these days ,that's why I didn't get into teaching,subbing was enough for me....
> 
> My hubby wasn't happy about my two fosters at first,but now he loves them and they're ours.
> I know it's a totally different situation for you,but hopefully you know some friends or people you work with who'd love to have him?
> 
> I hope he finds a good home soon,doesn't sound like the owners are very responsible. I could be wrong who knows,maybe he got out of a car while the owners were moving or travelling? Could have been dognapped and turned loose, there was a story about a lady who's yorkie was stolen and it turned up two years later in a shelter,but it was traced w/ a micro chip,back to the owner...
> 
> You have a big heart taking him in.


good point does he have a chip? Did you have your vet scan him?


----------



## njdrake

I was just checking to see if you've found the owners. I hope someone calls you soon. What a shame for that poor little guy but lucky for him that you took him home with you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

njdrake said:


> I was just checking to see if you've found the owners. I hope someone calls you soon. What a shame for that poor little guy but lucky for him that you took him home with you.


No... grrr. He is still here. Nobody has called me yet. I emailed the lady that Marsha provided the link for but it's not her dog. It was a long shot but well worth trying!



dwerten said:


> good point does he have a chip? Did you have your vet scan him?


The first thing I did before i brought him home was take him to the vet to scan him. He does not have a chip.:smilie_tischkante:
I've already posted on yorkie talk and got some helpful answers. Boy, that site is busier than this one!


----------



## suzimalteselover

Just checking in on the lost little boy....glad to hear YT was helpful. Poor baby...thank you so much for taking him in temporarily. Right now, all he has is you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

UPDDATE

STILL haven't found his owner. AND I put him in the backyard while I cleaned up my dog room (he cries frantically when I'm in there and I can't let him out in the room because of my unvaccinated puppies) and I went to go get him after I was done and HE WAS GONE! He's like a houdini! He jumped my fence, which is not a low fence!

So Marina and I drive around for an hour, thinking 'how far could this dog have gone??" Finally admitted defeat and came home, only to find out my vet clinic had called and someone had brought the dog to them. I will call them in the morning (it was closing time) I had brought the dog in when I first found him to check for a chip - that is how they knew to call me. Amazing coincidence that they took him to the one vet office that knows me well!

It's been 3 days and nobody has contacted me about this dog. I'm thinking that he might have escaped from a different part of town and it's quite possible someone else found him and he escaped from there. 

Let's hope he doesnt' escape from the vet office!


----------



## Snowbody

OMG Stacy. I would call him Houdini. :w00t: I could just see the scene when you realized he was on the lam and to add insult to injury, you're driving around the neighborhood to find a dog that really isn't yours. :smpullhair:
Can't believe your vet got him. Does the vet know anyone who might want to take him in?? You poor thing and the poor pup. He must be so afraid, that he's on the run scared to death I'm sure. I really wish a rescue would swoop in for him.


----------



## godiva goddess

wow, cant believe he escaped again! WOW! Stacy,you are an angel for doing this! I really hope his parents contact you soon!!


----------



## CloudClan

Sounds like his raging hormones may be part of the issue. Un-neutered males can be very determined to "roam." It would explain why his previous family may have lost tabs on him, but I sure hope they fix that problem when they find him.


----------



## MalteseJane

CloudClan said:


> Sounds like his raging hormones may be part of the issue. Un-neutered males can be very determined to "roam." It would explain why his previous family may have lost tabs on him, but I sure hope they fix that problem when they find him.


That happened with my sister's dog. He kept running away. They decided to neuter him for that reason. It must have worked because I haven't heard about him running away anymore.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

ok i don't feel as bad now - I felt like a bad psuedo foster mom for having him escape from what I thought was a safe backyard. I've never had a problem with my malts but they aren't jumpers. 

I'm going to talk to my vet about him and see what they think I should do. I have Emma coming into heat and I can tell you one thing, I do not want him here if she is in heat! i do not want to take that risk.


----------



## Snowbody

bellaratamaltese said:


> ok i don't feel as bad now - I felt like a bad psuedo foster mom for having him escape from what I thought was a safe backyard. I've never had a problem with my malts but they aren't jumpers.
> 
> I'm going to talk to my vet about him and see what they think I should do. I have Emma coming into heat and I can tell you one thing, *I do not want him here if she is in heat! i do not want to take that risk*.


i think you'll find a picture of this guy in the dictionary under *D for DETERMINATION*. :w00t:


----------



## godiva goddess

Snowbody said:


> i think you'll find a picture of this guy in the dictionary under *D for DETERMINATION*. :w00t:



ROFL!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten

bellaratamaltese said:


> No... grrr. He is still here. Nobody has called me yet. I emailed the lady that Marsha provided the link for but it's not her dog. It was a long shot but well worth trying!
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I did before i brought him home was take him to the vet to scan him. He does not have a chip.:smilie_tischkante:
> I've already posted on yorkie talk and got some helpful answers. Boy, that site is busier than this one!


darn was hoping you found his owner ughhh 

was hoping someone on yt to take him in for you since you have the babies and a girl coming in heat and then continue to try to find owner  

I know this is tough on you - hang in there


----------



## dwerten

I am going to check a yahoo group i am on as someone is in your area and she has one spay yorkie female 

She is near Galt/sacramento area - Is that near you ?

can we facebook for you to all our dog friends to try to get a foster to relieve you ?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

dwerten said:


> I am going to check a yahoo group i am on as someone is in your area and she has one spay yorkie female
> 
> She is near Galt/sacramento area - Is that near you ?
> 
> can we facebook for you to all our dog friends to try to get a foster to relieve you ?


Galt is up in Northern cali, I'm in central cali. Let me see what my vet office wants to do - the owner is definitely not checking all the 'right' places. They should have no trouble locating this dog, if they were truly looking. He's a sweet boy and very non- aggressive, just very anxious. My vet office could have already contacted the SPCA (a non kill shelter) to get him, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## dwerten

bellaratamaltese said:


> Galt is up in Northern cali, I'm in central cali. Let me see what my vet office wants to do - the owner is definitely not checking all the 'right' places. They should have no trouble locating this dog, if they were truly looking. He's a sweet boy and very non- aggressive, just very anxious. My vet office could have already contacted the SPCA (a non kill shelter) to get him, I'll find out tomorrow.


ok sounds good I just posted on yorkie kingdom the link to this thread as it is a private group to see if anyone is in that area 

Are you closer to Bakersfield area? 

Maybe owner dumped him  hoping someone would take him in or he always escapes or something - so sad what is going on with so many people having financial troubles. 

There is a kill shelter in that area a guy here that owns a pet store goes up there every week takes a bunch of dogs and then brings them here and finds them homes and just charges the $35 fee only - he fills his truck with as many as he can get so they will not die. I can ask him as he goes up there weekly and maybe he can help.

here is the guy 

http://www.adoptapet.com/adoption_rescue/75610.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh thank you so much deb! Yes, bakersfield is MUCH closer, about an hour away. I'd hate to have him go 3+ hours away to a foster home and then have his owners finally get in touch with me. 

That guy sounds like a true saint. 




dwerten said:


> ok sounds good I just posted on yorkie kingdom the link to this thread as it is a private group to see if anyone is in that area
> 
> Are you closer to Bakersfield area?
> 
> Maybe owner dumped him  hoping someone would take him in or he always escapes or something - so sad what is going on with so many people having financial troubles.
> 
> There is a kill shelter in that area a guy here that owns a pet store goes up there every week takes a bunch of dogs and then brings them here and finds them homes and just charges the $35 fee only - he fills his truck with as many as he can get so they will not die. I can ask him as he goes up there weekly and maybe he can help.
> 
> here is the guy
> 
> Dog and Cat Adoption and Dog and Cat Rescue --- Newbury Park, California


----------



## dwerten

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh thank you so much deb! Yes, bakersfield is MUCH closer, about an hour away. I'd hate to have him go 3+ hours away to a foster home and then have his owners finally get in touch with me.
> 
> That guy sounds like a true saint.


yeah everyone speaks very highly of him. My friend lost her shih tzu and he had just took in a shih tzu and he had her spayed and shots and mammory tumors removed and gave her to my friend as she was devastated and just spent 10k trying to save her boy shih tzu bijou. He has a good heart. 

I agree about the 3 hrs that would be a last resort for sure. 

I just wish I knew someone by you to take him until owner came forward  I thought someone on yt could do that darn it 

will keep thinking


----------



## Starsmom

These are within 50 miles of your zip code - try all the names and see if there's a response.:huh: These are from Fido Finder.

Select Name Breed Gender Color Postal Reward results include surrounding postal codes

Dior Yorkshire Terrier Male Black 93226 $0
Dodger Yorkshire Terrier Male Black 93710 $0
Gizmo Silky Terrier Not Specified Silver 93720 $0
Lucky Yorkshire Terrier Male Silver 93727 $0
Maverick Yorkshire Terrier Male Black 93611 $0
Max Yorkshire Terrier Male Brown 93654 $0
Max Yorkshire Terrier Male Brown 93705 $0
Micayla Silky Terrier Not Specified Golden 93722 $0







Reward Lost Dog Yorkshire Terrier Male Brown 93291 $0
Roxy Yorkshire Terrier Not Specified Golden 93726 $0
Scruffy Yorkshire Terrier Male Black 93703 $0


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Stacy, don't feel bad you did everything you could. He's not only houdini he's horny!:w00t: I pray his owners find him soon...poor little guy, what a tragic thing to happen to him. I'm glad you're Vet got him, that really was a coincidence or divine intervention! :innocent:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

bellaratamaltese said:


> Galt is up in Northern cali, I'm in central cali. Let me see what my vet office wants to do - the owner is definitely not checking all the 'right' places. They should have no trouble locating this dog, if they were truly looking. He's a sweet boy and very non- aggressive, just very anxious. My vet office could have already contacted the SPCA (a non kill shelter) to get him, I'll find out tomorrow.


Hope the vet takes it from here. I know you want to know he is safe, but you don't need this problem. 

Maybe the vet can snip off his b*&ls while he is in his custody! :w00t:


----------



## MalteseJane

Dee he can't even if he was willing to. If the owner is found he opens himself up for a lawsuit. I don't know how long the shelters have to wait to put up a lost dog for an adoption.


----------



## myfairlacy

MalteseJane said:


> Dee he can't even if he was willing to. If the owner is found he opens himself up for a lawsuit. I don't know how long the shelters have to wait to put up a lost dog for an adoption.


I think it's only 72 hours...3 days that a shelter must keep a dog. This is in TX anyway


----------



## bellaratamaltese

*the saga continues!*

:smilie_tischkante:


Yesterday I had posted that this dog got out of my yard and my vet called me while I was out looking for him to say he's been brought in and I could call them in the morning.

Well, i called in the am and they'd already had SPCA pick him up because apparantly, he barked and barked and barked and caused one of the inhouse dogs to have a seizure (?)

Soo.. off to SPCA i go. No long nosed yorkie that I had been keeping but I did find this little cutie









I need to follow up on this dog because this looks like a nicely bred yorkie. I thought maybe "my" yorkie was still on the truck and i would wait until later to go check again. 


SOOO on the way home from the SPCA, I notice a sign on my mail box and stop to see what it was.
Here is what it said









This is 'my' yorkie, LOL. well, not MINE but the one I had found. Sooo. someone else found him about 1/2 a mile from my house. I called the person to tell them that the dog had originally been found in a different location and just got an answering machine, so hoping to hear from them. I will let them know the original steps I took to find the owner and also warn them about the Houdini escape! 

So not exactly a happy ending but it could be worse. I can't take him back because Marina and I are going to a show this weekend but will assist this new good samaritan as much as I can. I made a note on my craigs list ad to tell them to contact me if it was there dog and I'd direct them to where the dog could be found.


----------



## myfairlacy

aw that is a very cute little yorkie! Hope his owners find him


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Wow Stacy!! What a ride - you are so kind to follow this through like this.

What I want to know is how the heck Harry (Houdini) got away from the vet/SPCA??? That blows my mind!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Wow Stacy!! What a ride - you are so kind to follow this through like this.
> 
> What I want to know is how the heck Harry (Houdini) got away from the vet/SPCA??? That blows my mind!!!


Oh I don't think he did! I think the vet had the 'wrong' yorkie brought to them. I am going to go check and see when that yorkie was brought in. I think Harry (great name!) got away from me and this 'new' person picked him up about 1/2 mile away (busy intersection) and a completely different yorkie was brought into my vet.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh I don't think he did! I think the vet had the 'wrong' yorkie brought to them. I am going to go check and see when that yorkie was brought in. I think Harry (great name!) got away from me and this 'new' person picked him up about 1/2 mile away (busy intersection) and a completely different yorkie was brought into my vet.


 
Ahhh yes, I see, that makes much more sense! My bad! lol!


----------



## Snowbody

Sounds like your neighborhood has the Running of the Yorkies instead of the Running of the Bulls. Can't believe how many are abandoned and in that one area. I keep wondering if there's a BYB or mill that is dumping them on the street. :smcry: That little one at the SPCA is precious. I have a very soft sport for Yorkies since my favorite pet growing up was my Yorkie Timmy. :wub: Hope Houdini is found or finds a home; happy he isn't in your home anymore -- way too chancy with your pups. Thanks for doing what you've done for "your" yorkie. It's like a full time job.


----------



## Starsmom

bellaratamaltese said:


> :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had posted that this dog got out of my yard and my vet called me while I was out looking for him to say he's been brought in and I could call them in the morning.
> 
> Well, i called in the am and they'd already had SPCA pick him up because apparantly, he barked and barked and barked and caused one of the inhouse dogs to have a seizure (?)
> 
> Soo.. off to SPCA i go. No long nosed yorkie that I had been keeping but I did find this little cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to follow up on this dog because this looks like a nicely bred yorkie. I thought maybe "my" yorkie was still on the truck and i would wait until later to go check again.
> 
> 
> SOOO on the way home from the SPCA, I notice a sign on my mail box and stop to see what it was.
> Here is what it said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 'my' yorkie, LOL. well, not MINE but the one I had found. Sooo. someone else found him about 1/2 a mile from my house. I called the person to tell them that the dog had originally been found in a different location and just got an answering machine, so hoping to hear from them. I will let them know the original steps I took to find the owner and also warn them about the Houdini escape!
> 
> So not exactly a happy ending but it could be worse. I can't take him back because Marina and I are going to a show this weekend but will assist this new good samaritan as much as I can. I made a note on my craigs list ad to tell them to contact me if it was there dog and I'd direct them to where the dog could be found.


Look at all the pictures - it's him! 

LOST YORKIE ******REWARD $1000****** - Visalia - Lost And Found


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Starsmom said:


> Look at all the pictures - it's him!
> 
> LOST YORKIE ******REWARD $1000****** - Visalia - Lost And Found


From a year ago? I'm not sure... This boy looked to be about 5 lbs, not 3. Definitely see a resemblance though!! 

Thank you so much for all the work you've done on this!!


----------



## Snowbody

Starsmom said:


> Look at all the pictures - it's him!
> 
> LOST YORKIE ******REWARD $1000****** - Visalia - Lost And Found


He does look a lot like him when you look at the face coloring where the brown and silver is. Do you think it could be? It's been a year but who knows. It might be worth a call Stacy or Marsha.


----------



## myfairlacy

Snowbody said:


> He does look a lot like him when you look at the face coloring where the brown and silver is. Do you think it could be? It's been a year but who knows. It might be worth a call Stacy or Marsha.


yeah you never know. someone could have kept him and he just escaped from them... he may be the dog lost a year ago. Doesn't hurt to check


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Or....since he has a habit of running, it also happened a year ago.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Snowbody said:


> He does look a lot like him when you look at the face coloring where the brown and silver is. Do you think it could be? It's been a year but who knows. It might be worth a call Stacy or Marsha.


am emailing them now!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Actually, looking at the pics, this yorkie doesn't have enough black as the one I saw today but I emailed the person posting the ad, just to make sure!


----------



## Green444

I'm confused. Did he get lost on his way to SPCA?


----------



## Snowbody

Green444 said:


> I'm confused. Did he get lost on his way to SPCA?


No. From what I could tell it's two different dogs. The one at the spca was the one the vet had and thought was "Stacy's". "Stacy's" ran away to someone in the neighborhood. Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Green444

I just assumed that if the vet's office checked for a chip they would remember the dog. The second one sure is cute though. I hope Yorkie rescue gets him out in time.


----------



## mom2bijou

This story is just getting crazier. It's heartbreaking though. I hope all these pups find homes. And Stacy...you need a gold star for all you endured this week!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

mom2bijou said:


> This story is just getting crazier. It's heartbreaking though. I hope all these pups find homes. And Stacy...you need a gold star for all you endured this week!


OMG it gets even crazier. 

I finally got ahold of the lady who put up the 'found' sign (who found 'my' yorkie after he escaped from my yard yesterday) 

She DID take the dog to my vet office (who kenneled him overnight) and my vet called animal control this am to have them take him.

SO.

I don't know where he is. 

he is not at SPCA, as of 4:30 pm today
The lady who found him is going to check animal control tomorrow. I hope if he is there that she can get him out! If he has been there, I absolutely can not take the risk and have him back at my house. I sure wish I could though, but i just can't take the risk with my puppies. 

Seriously, all of this is probably because the dog wasn't nuetered to begin with. :smilie_tischkante:

To lessen the confusion, here is the time line
-I found him on monday
-Wednesday he escaped from my backyard
-A lady found him 20 minutes later and took him to the vet office I use and dropped him off (wish I had thought of that, LOL)
-My vet office called me because they knew I had found a yorkie but they were closed by the time i got the message
-Thursday (today) the dog was picked up from the vet office by animal control. I checked SPCA twice today, he wasn't there so he must be at Animal regulation. i can't find info if they are a kill shelter or not but this little guy is highly adoptable. Very friendly


So... the lady who found him yesterday (who took him to the vet) is going to check animal control tomorrow. If she finds him there - i don't know what will happen. Yorkie rescue in my area can't take him.

The yorkie pictures I posted earlier are of a completely unrelated yorkie I saw today while I was at animal reg. He looked like a nicely bred yorkie, so I took his pics. Sorry to have caused the confusion by posting his pics!


----------



## Starsmom

I compared these two pics. I thought it was the same baby...hairy ears and all. :wub: I hope Stacy hears from the contact person soon.


----------



## dwerten

oh no I hope it is not kern county shelter as that is a kill shelter 

Doesn't the vet know which shelter picked him up?

looks like this is the one for visalia

http://lostpets.tularehhsa.org/index.cfm/available-animals/


----------



## bellaratamaltese

dwerten said:


> oh no I hope it is not kern county shelter as that is a kill shelter


it's not Kern County, it's Tulare County
Tulare County Animal Shelter

It doesn't say it's a kill shelter so... here's hoping.


----------



## dwerten

bellaratamaltese said:


> it's not Kern County, it's Tulare County
> Tulare County Animal Shelter
> 
> It doesn't say it's a kill shelter so... here's hoping.


yeah does not look to be 

I just sent link to this thread to someone I know in that area with yorkies on facebook who lives in Bakersfield so hoping she can help out too and they are contacting ytnr as well to help. I sent to a friend in so cal for ytnr too


----------



## briones1980

Poor little dude. Sweet of you for going through all this and trying to keep tabs on him as he goes through "the system" now.

He sounds like he'd be a highly desirable little boy for a new family to adopt from the shelter now. Plus they'd require that he be neutered, if they don't do it themselves before putting him up for adoption.


----------



## mysugarbears

Any updates on the yorkie?


----------



## maltlovereileen

God bless you and Marina for saving him!!!! He was probably going up to those boys because there may have been a boy their age at his original home  ... and then to be brutalized when he was probably so scared and confused is just heartbreaking! THANK YOU SO MUCH for going through all the inconvenience with your pups/females/etc to give him a safe harbor.

Frankly, I would not been looking that hard for his owners myself...such matting looks neglectful to me - that and not neutering him. Could you just have a rescue near you foster them before he is formally turned over (the 2 week thing?) They would be best at screening for a new good home (and making sure he was neutered to curb that Houdini thing)

Thank you so much, Stacy...many blessings for you and your family for doing this!!!


----------



## Chalex

And you just thought you'd put up a sign and the owner would come running. Crazy stream of events! I kind of hope that yorkie finds a new home as well. He sounds like a wonderful dog for nice family. I hope he gets that.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

Any updates on this little guy? I am in Bakersfield, let me know if I can help. If the owner isn't located, I may know someone that could give him wonderful home also. She has been a family friend for many years and her husband passed away a few months ago. I know she is looking for a companion. She loves my Sophie to pieces


----------



## Starsmom

bellaratamaltese said:


> From a year ago? I'm not sure... This boy looked to be about 5 lbs, not 3. Definitely see a resemblance though!!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the work you've done on this!!


 
For those of you who got confused over the dogs - this one is one Stacy _saw at the shelter_ when she went to _look for the one picked up in the schoolyard - 2 different dogs._

I called the two phone #'s listed in the ad - the owner's (Olivia) # isn't recieving calls - guess the bill isn't paid, and the other # in Visalia rings, and rings then asks for the remote code.  I will keep trying throughoit the day, and tomorrow in the morning since this little guy will be up for adoption tomorrow. It would be a shame to have this guy adopted out when his real Mommy is still looking for him a year later.


----------



## pammy4501

Starsmom said:


> For those of you who got confused over the dogs - this one is one Stacy _saw at the shelter_ when she went to _look for the one picked up in the schoolyard - 2 different dogs._
> 
> I called the two phone #'s listed in the ad - the owner's (Olivia) # isn't recieving calls - guess the bill isn't paid, and the other # in Visalia rings, and rings then asks for the remote code.  I will keep trying throughoit the day, and tomorrow in the morning since this little guy will be up for adoption tomorrow. It would be a shame to have this guy adopted out when his real Mommy is still looking for him a year later.


 It just seems highly unlikely to me that this is the same dog a entire year later. I just seems a stretch that this little yorkie has been wandering for a year left to his own devices. This dog looks like he has been cared for by someone.


----------



## Starsmom

Oh I don't think he's been wandering for a year - I think someone picked him up and has had him for a year, and he got away from them. Look at the pics in post #83 - the coloring/markings looks to be the same, and the eyes. No one has posted an ad in the local paper recently looking for a Yorkie either (probably b/c they cannot prove they own him). I'll keep calling, it's worth a shot.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Now I'm confused...I read this thread from the beginning...and saw a pic of a matted yorkie/silkie. Are you saying this wasn't recent/not the dog she rescued from teh schoolyard? (Posts 1 & 8)? This is the dog I was talking about... the one in the last pic #92 is entirely different - face not even close


----------



## Starsmom

*2 different dogs* - 

The scraggly one* is* the one Stacy found in the schoolyard then it got out of her yard. Then the next day she went to look for it at the vet/shelter where she saw the little one in the shelter I posted in post #92. I have been scouring every lost dog site looking for an ad for the scraggly one since day 1, and remembered the face of the one in post #92. I called Stacy and told her about the "reward ad" and she asked me to post it and the pic - then the confusion started.

2 different dogs, 2 different lost searches. Guess we should have kept them seperate. :blush:


----------



## maltlovereileen

Thanks for clarifying... probably confused since it was on the same thread instead of a separate thread? Is anyone a member on yorkie talk? Cross posting wouldn't be a bad idea...I would do 2 threads though... ??


----------



## maltlovereileen

Cutie patootie, that idea (your friend possibly adopting the first little guy) sounds like a great possibility!  I haven't been around much lately, but it seems like you are kind of new here (welcome)! If Stacy agreed, maybe Edie or someone here who is active in placement of rescues and used to checking out possible new homes could check her out if she is interested. For rescue adoptions, people are screened first to be sure it would be a good match (so the dogs have the best chance of finding a forever home). Thanks for thinking of that! Great suggestion!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

maltlovereileen said:


> Thanks for clarifying... probably confused since it was on the same thread instead of a separate thread? Is anyone a member on yorkie talk? Cross posting wouldn't be a bad idea...I would do 2 threads though... ??



I'm sorry, I shouldn't have posted the second picture of the second yorkie. I was just surprised to see such a well-bred yorkie at the SPCA and he was in very good condition (no matting) I think he just wondered from his owners and is probably back home (but will make sure). I don't think he is the same dog from a year ago - while the markings are the same, the shelter yorkie looks a whole lot healthier and has a different face. Marsha, I wouldnt' waste the time to try to get ahold of the person who lost the dog a year ago - I don't think it's the same dog. 


I've already posted on yorkie talk about my schoolyard scruffy yorkie.

My scruffy schoolyard yorkie is at animal control (no-kill shelter) and will hopefully be put up for adoption soon. I will keep an eye on that. Nobody has called to claim him, so maybe they will check the shelters. I have no doubt he will be adopted since he's a personable little guy and will be neutered, which will hopefully stop his frantic need to hit the streets. 

Thank you all for your interest in this! I just wish it had a better ending!


----------



## Snowbody

bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm sorry, I shouldn't have posted the second picture of the second yorkie. I was just surprised to see such a well-bred yorkie at the SPCA and he was in very good condition (no matting) I think he just wondered from his owners and is probably back home (but will make sure). I don't think he is the same dog from a year ago - while the markings are the same, the shelter yorkie looks a whole lot healthier and has a different face. Marsha, I wouldnt' waste the time to try to get ahold of the person who lost the dog a year ago - I don't think it's the same dog.
> 
> 
> I've already posted on yorkie talk about my schoolyard scruffy yorkie.
> 
> My scruffy schoolyard yorkie is at animal control (no-kill shelter) and will hopefully be put up for adoption soon. I will keep an eye on that. Nobody has called to claim him, so maybe they will check the shelters. I have no doubt he will be adopted since he's a personable little guy and will be neutered, which will hopefully stop his frantic need to hit the streets.
> 
> Thank you all for your interest in this! I just wish it had a better ending!


Stacy - the better ending is that he isn't getting harassed by kids, hit by a car, attacked by a bigger dog, or any other horrible scenario and it's because of you. He's in a no-kill shelter and I am sure if his owner doesn't come forth he'll easily be adopted. Thanks so much for doing what you did.:grouphug:


----------



## Sandcastles

Sue,

I couldn't have said it better myself - 

Thanks to Stacy, this little guy has new chance in life. I am sure that their are people just like all of us - who love animals, and will welcome this little-cutie into their lives.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Cutie Patootie said:


> Any updates on this little guy? I am in Bakersfield, let me know if I can help. If the owner isn't located, I may know someone that could give him wonderful home also. She has been a family friend for many years and her husband passed away a few months ago. I know she is looking for a companion. She loves my Sophie to pieces


Oh hi! I missed this post!

He is at animal control and will probably be put up for adoption this coming week, if his owners didn't find him.


----------



## Starsmom

Just a quickie update on the Yorkie in this ad from a year ago...

LOST YORKIE ******REWARD $1000****** - Visalia - Lost And Found

I spoke to his Grammy, he (Peanut) was found Nov'09 so the cutie behind the fencing at the shelter, and the one Stacy found are still owner less to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Cutie Patootie

maltlovereileen said:


> Cutie patootie, that idea (your friend possibly adopting the first little guy) sounds like a great possibility!  I haven't been around much lately, but it seems like you are kind of new here (welcome)! If Stacy agreed, maybe Edie or someone here who is active in placement of rescues and used to checking out possible new homes could check her out if she is interested. For rescue adoptions, people are screened first to be sure it would be a good match (so the dogs have the best chance of finding a forever home). Thanks for thinking of that! Great suggestion!



Hi there Eileen, and thanks for the welcome. Yes I am a newbie  I was a bit confused on the posts. Surely someone will claim that little guy at the shelter. He looks very well cared for...

I am very familiar with rescue's doing home visits for potential placement. I volunteered with Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue in Elverta, CA (near Sacramento) for a few years. I would pull goldens out of our high kill shelter here in Bakersfield and take care of them until we could get a transport together and then I would drive to Tulare and hand them off to the next person and so on.


----------

